# Slow-worm photograph! :d



## mdtv (Sep 4, 2009)

Anguis Fragilis adult

and male i think, not to sure maybe someone would like to confirm that or correct me on it haha


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

mdtv said:


> Anguis Fragilis adult
> 
> and male i think, not to sure maybe someone would like to confirm that or correct me on it haha
> 
> image



Yep thats a slow worm , and i love em , think there great little snake/lizzard : victory:


----------



## mdtv (Sep 4, 2009)

haha when i said about confirmation i ment about the sex of the animal xD

but yeh they are amazing little lizards


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

mdtv said:


> haha when i said about confirmation i ment about the sex of the animal xD
> 
> but yeh they are amazing little lizards



:lol2: ok its a BOY , can see his stubble :Na_Na_Na_Na: .


----------



## mdtv (Sep 4, 2009)

Tedster said:


> :lol2: ok its a BOY , can see his stubble :Na_Na_Na_Na: .


 
hahaha yeh me to i think i may nickname this fella chuck norris


----------



## waddell (May 1, 2010)

Its amazing that we have all of these wild animals in this country.


----------



## Rackie (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks like a male to me.
Slow worms are my favourite reptiles. I used to go finding them in the wild when I was little and that was one of my favourite activities, so it brings back good memories!


----------



## mdtv (Sep 4, 2009)

waddell said:


> Its amazing that we have all of these wild animals in this country.


isnt it haha i love our native reptiles


----------



## mdtv (Sep 4, 2009)

Rackie said:


> Looks like a male to me.
> Slow worms are my favourite reptiles. I used to go finding them in the wild when I was little and that was one of my favourite activities, so it brings back good memories!


 
yeh cheers think im going to stick to thinking its a male haha and ahhh good glad my photo could do that for you


----------

